# Admission In Italian Medical Universities



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone knows here about IMAT and is there any scholarship offered by italian medical universities. I have read from somewhere that these may offer scholarships like after good results in proffs and family background. some universities i know are international medical school in Milan and Pavia university.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a pakistan medical schools section, not italian mate.


----------



## amian2886 (May 14, 2013)

well i have no idea abt their scholarships program but i do knw which books u can use
There are two new books form Alphatest (called I test di medicina in lingua inglese and 1000 quiz per l'ammissione) which contain together more than *1000 IMAT style questions in English*. The former also contains explanations to the answers in Italian but all the questions are in English so the book is very usefull even if you don't have any Italian knowledge. 
These books r the best out there for imat.
oh n if you need more help for imat then go to this website : http://www.medschool.it/


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

You can find exact info by contacting them.
Visit their website.Give your record to them in email.
And wait for their response.
This is the best u can afford right now.


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks, thegamerboy but i have tried this before ,when i asked them(admission testing service) about centre of imat in PAKISTAN and test dates they answered me through e-mail that the process is finalized by italian ministry of education.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

So u found where this test is going to held ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk ^_^


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Nooooo... i couldnt find it thats what i am trying to tell you that i asked them about it and they this is finalized by italian education ministry and we cant say anything about it. They suggested me to check their website regularly when they will get information from italian ministry they will update their website.:?


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

hmm..ok i got it now.
So y u r keen to get admission there in Italian Uni ?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

